# HP Photosmart D5160 install fails



## HeidelbergBarbi (Sep 9, 2004)

The install for my HP Photosmart D5160 fails every time. I turn off Spyware, firewall and virus (all supplied by AOL 9.0 SE). Firewall is not activated in Windows either. I connect the USB cable at the appropriate requested time. At the time the software is communicating with the printer through the USB cable I get a message from Found New Hardware Wizard that the driver cannot be installed for this 5100 series printer.

I have been in touch with HP's tech support and so far the 'fixes' they have suggested have not cured the problem which have included downloading a different set of drivers and software directly to my desktop and installing from there. This new installation was done without connecting the printer till all the software was loaded then connecting the printer. This is when the "Found New Hardware Wizard" pops up with the message (again) that the drivers for the 5100 series cannot be installed even after a 'Add a printer' scenario was carefully completed using HP's instructions.

I then installed the printer on another computer, one that does not have as much Microsoft updates (such as SP 2) and as much firewall and spyware checking software as does mine (Toshiba Laptop). The install went perfectly and without problem on the XP pro O/S. My laptop is running XP Home with most of the MS updates. (problems with that .. it's another story which I will be posting on the Windows tech support forum .. but! could it be related to this problem?)
Is there is something interfering within my computer with this installation?
I have hooked the USB cable directly to a port (no hub) and the install goes fine till I connect the printer to the computer. (the USB port was checked using instructions from HP. This port works fine with other hardware)
No new communication with HP for the past few days so I have turned to this forum.
My computer is:
Toshiba Satellite A15 S129
512mb SDRAM
40gig HDD - 20gig free
O/S XP HE
SP2 (installed last year without problems)

ps I have been getting more and more error messages reading "such-and-such program has encountered a problem and needs to close." and then a request to send an error report to MS is presented. (also a failure for an update from Windows to upgrade to IE7 which I already have) The programs will run OK when launched. Are these related to my problem? 
I am puzzled. :sigh:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Toshiba, what can I say???

Sounds like you have a driver or software problem.

I would go to Windows Update and choose "Custom" rather than "Express" Update.

Look specifically for Hardware updates.

Install any Hardware updates that are identified.

See if this helps. 

You may need to delete and re-install the USB drivers as well??

Please advise where specifically the installation of the printer software fails.

Also if you just want to print or test print, install the printer without the HP software, choose Auto Detect Plug and Play printer, choose the HP Deskjet 990C print driver and you should be able to just print to the printer if the USB connection is in fact working.


JamesO


----------



## HeidelbergBarbi (Sep 9, 2004)

JamesO said:


> Toshiba, what can I say???


Oh, James! But I like Toshiba! This is my second laptop, the first being retired only because it was a 1995 model with a 4gig HDD and loaded with Win 98 (not even SE). It still works great. But I digress...





JamesO said:


> Install any Hardware updates that are identified.
> 
> See if this helps.


I will do that shortly. Thanks for that suggestion. 



JamesO said:


> You may need to delete and re-install the USB drivers as well??


Done that and as I said, that port works fine with other devices. I have an HP Laser 1020 that works fine on that port.



JamesO said:


> Please advise where specifically the installation of the printer software fails.


It fails as soon as I connect the printer via the USB cable. Yes, the port works and yes the cable works. We even switched it out with another cable. The HP Photosmart works on my partner's computer with this cable.
(can you feel my frustration! :upset: )



JamesO said:


> Also if you just want to print or test print, install the printer without the HP software, choose Auto Detect Plug and Play printer, choose the HP Deskjet 990C print driver and you should be able to just print to the printer if the USB connection is in fact working.
> 
> 
> JamesO


This sounds interesting. I will try that also, perhaps before I search MS for any hardware updates.

Thanks for these suggestions and asking good questions.
I am GOING To SOLVE this problem!!!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Try installing with just the basic drivers without all the software
*DRIVER HERE*


----------



## HeidelbergBarbi (Sep 9, 2004)

kodi said:


> Try installing with just the basic drivers without all the software
> *DRIVER HERE*


It did NOT work! I am beginning to think maybe my USB ports ARE defective even though they work with most of my devices. 
I have deleted the ports and then they were re-installed at bootup. Still, I do have access to them with my other printer, the HP Laser 1020. WHAT is it that is causing all this??:upset: 
Time for bed. It has been a long Sunday.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

I am having the same issue with the same printer. I ran into the same problem and on the third try, I opted to skip the "plug the device in" part. My problem is that XP doesn't want to see the INF driver file (Windows could not find the proper section in the supplied INF file) and the printer doesn't install even though it shows up as a printer in Device Manager.


----------

